# Century TTLD Super Match 12' & fixed Spool



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well after a bit of a horror week with a lot of work and commitments and then the requirement to go into work today I was very pleased when the weather cleared and I was able to get down to the beach to try the 12' Century LD SM with a few of my fixed spool reels. I feel that it will appeal to a number of fishermen looking for a rod of this length and also wanting to use either braid or mono over the rod. 

The first reel that I loaded onto the rod was my Shimano Albrid loaded with Ultima Braid and casting the 100 gram weight. I had the reel in the high position using one of my own modified pipe whiches which enables the reel to be used in either the high or load mount. 
The first part of the video shows the rod with the braid and as you can see it performed very well sending the lead out with no real effort in line with its longer sister the 13' which I have had for a while now. 
Recovery of the rod was very pleasing and at now time did I feel that there were any issues. Casting OTG , or fishing Pendulum posed no issues at all. 

The second part of the video is with the rod running my Daiwa Emblem Pro and 0.28mm mono , I was casting in both the low and high possitions with the 100 and 150 gram weights and also with a number of styles from OTG , to Pendulum to simple overhead thump. 

http://youtu.be/w4NYUsXOVrE


I also show howI use a threadine and use my thumb instead of my index finger to control the line. This is very usefull when the weather makes you fingers soft and prone to feeling the snatch when the rod loads up just before release. 

I am liking this rod more and more and whilst I have taken some small snapper with it I am really looking forward to getting some of the better quality fish on it. Roll on Thursday when I head out for my next fishing session. 

Hope that you enjoy the video .


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice.... how do you like the Ultima braid?


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I have the 30 pound on the Albrid at the moment and will be loading up the spare spool with some 10 pound for the improved distance and feel on the smaller species. The 30 is working well but I want to put it through a longer trial before I make a final decision . At this stage I am impressed with how it is performing . It ties well and casts very well from the Shimano. 

I will also load some onto my Daiwa Exceller 4000 and see how it performs on that reel which has a smaller spool compared to the Shimano and get back to you.

Regards


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Jeremy,

When you use the release technique with your thumb, do you still have to lock the spool, or does wrapping the line around 3 times provide enough friction to keep the spool from slipping with a normal drag setting?

TIA,

Blaine


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Blain , 

I lock the spool whenever I cast threadlines when going for distance as a matter of habit , but the wrapping would negate the need as the strain is not on the spool at all. Note however I have found that when really hitting the cast had I prefer to have the reel down low and the wrapping doesn't work with that position as it snaggs your leading hand. 

Hope that helps


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Thanks, it does

Blaine


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I will be doing more testing and evaluation in the next few weeks and will do a detailed report so people can get a good understanding of the rods capabilities with both Conventional and spinner.

Regards


----------

